# Funny stories from National's



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a ton of pics from National's which I am uploading now so look for the other post soon.

Everyone was super nice from SM. The hotel not so much!!!!! That is a different story all together.

Well I think it was Saturday and Marina comes up to me and tells me Jax's went missing but then was captured (she was holding him).....LOL It seems he escaped from the room and was roaming the hallway. He was soon captured and returned to Mandy.

Well I think Jax also got together with Atticus and filled him in on his adventure. That night as I was babysitting Atticus, room service knocked on the door. I opened the door and guess who bolted out the door looking for Jennifer???? As I ran out of the room in PJ's and barefoot Atticus decided that it was much more interesting having me chase him up and down the hallway. He finally ended up in a dead end and I was able to catch him. Can you imagine the SM headline "Atticus missing AGAIN"!!!! 

Finally yesterday I needed to go to business services to print out a picture. Mia was feeling under the weather so I had her on the chair while Bella was in stroller. I told my friend (who doesn't want to be mentioned by name) to watch them while I go to business services. I'll call her "Carol". I leave to guest services and peek into the ring to see the white fluffs which were right next to my vendor booth. I go to print the picture and when I get back I see a man leaving my booth. I tease "Carol" and tell her that I was going to tell her hubby she was flirting. She looks at me and with a straight face tells me that he was returning Mia.:blink: I said "What do you mean returning Mia????" It seems that she had jumped off the chair and tried following me but ended up at the door of the show room. :w00t: He tells Carol that she was attempting to enter the ring.....:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: He recognized her and brought her back to my booth and told "Carol" "I think this belongs to you". "Carol" tells him "well yes and no" and takes Mia.

Can you imagine the overhead PA system announcement? "Can the owner of the dog that is fully clothed please come get your dog....this is not a fashion show":innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank goodness all 3 run-aways were safely returned!! phew!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Priceless -- having been to many Nationals (Lhasas), I can just picture all of this and it's making me LMAO. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL. It was fun!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL Luckily all the pups don't know how to hop and and push the elevator button, then we may be in trouble!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Maggie you know Mia, she has to steal the show:HistericalSmiley::wub:best dressed diva. :HistericalSmiley:waiting for picturesB) HURRY


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there a big thumbs up smilie, because if there were, I'd insert it here. Sounds like ya'll had a wonderful. I hope everyone is planning to attend next year's show too.


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Too funny, Maggie!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

that is pretty darn funny LOL


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your stories are hilarious! Seems that we have some excellent escape artists here on SM


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOOL thanks for the giggles


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MandyMc65 said:


> LOL Luckily all the pups don't know how to hop and and push the elevator button, then we may be in trouble!


Just be glad they can't order room service!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

O' My Stars!! that is too funny about our escape artist puppies. your mysterious friend "Carol" now does she have 3 malts & a yorki?? and a husband named the most patient man on the earth? Thanks for recovering the Atticus.. I actually have a great story for YOU, but I'll send it in a PM!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well you can't blame Mia for thinking there was a fashion show going on - every time I saw her and Bella they were in a new outift!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I was there when Jax escaped and went running down the hallway! I dropped my bag started running after him. When I couldn't catch him I yelled "Jax sit!" but he didn't. :HistericalSmiley: I tried cuz Romo always stops in his tracks, I guess Jax felt like he didn't have to listen to me since I am not his mommy! :HistericalSmiley: That is when Marina got a hold of him...You left out the funnies part!!! When Jax escaped from the room we all ran out and the door closed and we got locked out of the room! That is how Jax ended up down stairs with everyone, I think he had it planned. 

Thank you for the coconut chips. Suri loves them and she is sharing them with her brother Romo. :chili: It was nice meeting you at Nationals.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Now that they are all safe and not lost, it is :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Maggie. I apparently missed a lot on Saturday!!! What a funny story, thankfully no harm done. These Malts are sneaky characters. We need Wanted Posters made up. I think they were all having the time of their lives too.:thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok here is my funny story 

We were in Alice and Tammy's room and were trying to take a pic of all the dogs together on the couch (which have already been posted)

So Truffles jumps off and we were trying to get her back on but instead, she runs over to the couch, throws herself down in front of it and puts on the cheesiest smile I've ever seen on a dog








It was one of those 'had to be there' moments but it was funny, LOL.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> ok here is my funny story
> 
> We were in Alice and Tammy's room and were trying to take a pic of all the dogs together on the couch (which have already been posted)
> 
> ...


It was hysterical!! I had so much fun and so glad I went!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> ok here is my funny story
> 
> We were in Alice and Tammy's room and were trying to take a pic of all the dogs together on the couch (which have already been posted)
> 
> ...


Purdy good smile on the 3rd dog from the left :w00t:


----------

